# Need help painting Terminators



## Nerdbot (Jun 4, 2008)

I need some help choosing a color scheme for my terminators.... I have just recently purchased the assault on black reach boxed set hoping to get into 40k. I have painted my regular marines in an ultramarines scheme. I kinda want to do an ultramarines scheme but it looks kinda hard if some1 could give me some tips on painting terminators that would be awsome..

Thanks...Nerdbot


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

its virtually the same method really, just more area to paint, so paint them how you usually paint your space marines,


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah pretty much man!! I wouldn't do them differently paint wise because you'd end up with two different chapters and no coherency between them!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The big difference is painting the white helmets. If you base the helmet with grey first, you'll be able to get a cleaner white on it.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> yeah pretty much man!! I wouldn't do them differently paint wise because you'd end up with two different chapters and no coherency between them!


notihng wrong with that, crusade army FTW.

as for painting them blue - yeah, use the exact same technique as you used for the normal marines


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

I'd go with the above posters and paint them in the same scheme. If you haven't already built them I would leave the heads seperate to the rest of the model whilst painting them blu, then you can bluetack the helmets onto some spare bases and paint them white seperately... much easier.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Ebsolom Dhaark said:


> I'd go with the above posters and paint them in the same scheme. If you haven't already built them I would leave the heads seperate to the rest of the model whilst painting them blu, then you can bluetack the helmets onto some spare bases and paint them white seperately... much easier.


I think the helmets are attached already with the AoBR Terminators. 

Paint the terminators exactly the same as the way as the marines in terms of the blue. You won't have any shoulder pads to paint and if you're going to paint kneepads (usually just one) paint them white. The helmet should be white also on a Terminator. I found it easier to paint them with the arms off but that's just my preference.

If you see this thread (http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=15315&highlight=syph's+ultramarines) you'll see how I painted my terminator step by step.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nerdbot said:


> I need some help choosing a color scheme for my terminators.... I have just recently purchased the assault on black reach boxed set hoping to get into 40k. I have painted my regular marines in an ultramarines scheme. I kinda want to do an ultramarines scheme but it looks kinda hard if some1 could give me some tips on painting terminators that would be awsome..
> 
> Thanks...Nerdbot


Well, to be honest, it's entirely up to you . Thats the best advice I can give.

But...

My terminators are based on the GW theme and then I add gold, red and other colours. I also take aspects from classicly painted terminators like THIS.

But all in all, just look around at paint schemes, look at what YOU want to do. When you do decide how you want to paint them, make sure your paints are nice and thinned out. And just go carefully.


----------

